# Q: WM Travelshare and Wyndham Club Pass?



## rhonda (Jul 25, 2017)

Question:  Do WM TravelShare members receive "native" reservations across the Wyndham Club Pass locations?  That is, is the $95 Club Pass fee waived for TS members?

Just curious ...


----------



## ronparise (Jul 25, 2017)

Club pass exchange is only for owners that bought their credits directly from Wyndham. So most qualified owners are also travelshare members

The exchange fee applies to everyone that uses club pass


----------



## rhonda (Jul 25, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Club pass exchange is only for owners that bought their credits directly from Wyndham. So most qualified owners are also travelshare members
> 
> *The exchange fee applies to everyone that uses club pass*


I'm Club Pass qualified simply by "age" (of the account, of course). ;-)  Your statement has me wondering, though ... has the number of TS sales outpaced the number of accounts grandfathered prior to 2006?  Maybe ... but I would have guessed the older accounts still held a healthy ground.  Perhaps a large number have been buried through more recent resales.  That seems kinda sad.

Thanks for confirmation regarding the fee!
Edited to add:  After paying $240 for a recent RCI Weeks exchange, I'm thinking Club Pass, at $95/exchange, is looking a wee bit better!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 25, 2017)

I like the low Exchange Fee for Wyndham Club Pass vice RCI. I don't like the higher Points for Wyndham Club Pass vice RCI. From a personal experience a Wyndham Club Pass Reservation for a 2 Bedroom at Bali Hai was 20,000 WM Points. An RCI Reservation for a 2 Bedroom at Bali Hai was 10,000 WM Points. So to make sure I had the Booking when I wanted it I Booked it through Wyndham Club Pass (debit account 20,000 WM Points) then I put in a request through RCI for a specific week and  2 Bedroom 2nd Floor at Bali Hai. No deposit of Points into RCI. RCI came through about 40 days before check in. So took Reservation but now only 4,000 WM Points through RCI. Canceled Wyndham Club Pass and got 20,000 WM Points and my Wyndham Club Pass Fee back.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 25, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> I like the low Exchange Fee for Wyndham Club Pass vice RCI. I don't like the higher Points for Wyndham Club Pass vice RCI. From a personal experience a Wyndham Club Pass Reservation for a 2 Bedroom at Bali Hai was 20,000 WM Points. An RCI Reservation for a 2 Bedroom at Bali Hai was 10,000 WM Points. So to make sure I had the Booking when I wanted it I Booked it through Wyndham Club Pass (debit account 20,000 WM Points) then I put in a request through RCI for a specific week and  2 Bedroom 2nd Floor at Bali Hai. No deposit of Points into RCI. RCI came through about 40 days before check in. So took Reservation but now only 4,000 WM Points through RCI. Canceled Wyndham Club Pass and got 20,000 WM Points and my Wyndham Club Pass Fee back.


Well played!


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 25, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Canceled Wyndham Club Pass and got 20,000 WM Points and my Wyndham Club Pass Fee back.



If you cancel, you get your $95 fee back??  That's good news!!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 25, 2017)

There is a 10 or 15 day before check in cancellation policy.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 26, 2017)

rhonda said:


> I'm Club Pass qualified simply by "age" (of the account, of course). ;-)


Hi Rhonda, what is Club Pass and how old is your WM account? My account was bought in 2001 and I'm not sure I have Club Pass...


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Hi Rhonda, what is Club Pass and how old is your WM account? My account was bought in 2001 and I'm not sure I have Club Pass...


In simple terms, Club Pass is an *internal exchange gateway* between Wyndham and Worldmark.  Exchanges booked between the two timeshare programs are required to use only "developer" points (or points grandfathered as "developer" before key cut-off dates on both sides) plus an exchange fee (~$99).

From the Worldmark side, points purchased prior to the 2006 status changes are qualified (grandfathered) for use in Club Pass.  These points are designated "WM+A" in your account rather than "WM" where the latter ("WM") are not qualified for Club Pass.

Edited to add important Link on "all things Club Pass":  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/clubpass/index.jsp
From the page linked above, you should find the guidelines, point values and "dream book" (a glossy set of photos from each destination).


----------



## LisaH (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Rhonda. So the only way to make club pass reservation is to call WM?


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 26, 2017)

The cutoff date is ____ November 2006. The day Travelshare come into being. Actually there is a special Wyndham Pass telephone number for WM. In the past I have called 855 585 4436. This is technically the Wyndham side of the House, that opens at 8am East Coast time or 5am West Coast time where I live . But they have always helped me.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 26, 2017)

Where do you see the breakdown between WM+A and WM. We bought some before 2006 and some after. I wonder if we are paying for Travelshare when we already qualify to reserve Wyndham resorts without it.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Thanks Rhonda. So the only way to make club pass reservation is to call WM?


From the WM Learning Center:


> To book a WYNDHAM Club Pass reservation, you'll simply *call the Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103* and request to book a reservation at the CLUB WYNDHAM resort of your choice within 9 months of your desired travel date. Information about the available CLUB WYNDHAM resorts can be found in the WYNDHAM Club Pass Directory Supplement. Please review the WYNDHAM Club Pass Program Guidelines, or the Directory Supplement, for additional rules and information.


I was told recently, by sales (for what that is worth), that Voyager (the new software being rolled out) will provide online access to viewing cross-product inventory and booking Club Pass reservations directly.  Or so I've been told ...


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> Where do you see the breakdown between WM+A and WM. We bought some before 2006 and some after. I wonder if we are paying for Travelshare when we already qualify to reserve Wyndham resorts without it.


Once logged into the Worldmark site, navigate to "Your Account" and then click "Your Account Detail."  The resulting grid displays different columns for "WM+A" vs "WM", expiration of credits, housekeeping tokens, etc.

Also, the Reservation History shows where the credits came from for each reservation with different columns for WM+A vs WM.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> We bought some before 2006 and some after.


I'm seriously wishing we had bought _more_ before the 2006 transition ... but _it is_ what _it is_, right?  Who knew!?


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 26, 2017)

All my credits say WTS. History shows trips were WM credits until 2009, then they changed to WTS.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> All my credits say WTS. History shows trips were WM credits until 2009, then they changed to WTS.


Ah, so all of yours have been rolled into (upgraded to?) TravelShare (TS).


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 26, 2017)

Meaning if we give up paying every month for travel share, we'll have no access to Wyndham. Strikes me as underhanded to roll all points into something I now have to pay for, when at least some of my points had free access before.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> Meaning if we give up paying every month for travel share, we'll have no access to Wyndham.


I wouldn't make that assumption.  The Club Pass guidelines require "TravelShare _qualified_" rather than "TravelShare."  

When I've shown discontentment, at a sales talk, over the TravelShare fees, Sales was quick to offer, "We will gladly sell you the new credits w/out TravelShare.  Adding TravelShare is not a mandatory component of the transaction."  Interesting, no?  Perhaps you could work with either Member Services or the Transfer department to explore dropping TravelShare?  Might be possible -- but be sure you fully research the consequences before taking the leap.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 26, 2017)

Your pre 2006 WWM Points were not rolled into Travelshare without your permission. You may not remember it from the Sales Meeting 8 years ago. We clearly remember it from our first post November 2006 purchase.

You can contact WM/WYN and stop paying Travelshare Dues and have the Points you bought prior to November 2006 rolled back to WM+A. However you have to evaluate how many Points are pre November 2006 and how many are post November 2006. If you take this step only the pre November 2006 can use Wyndham Pass and Book directly into WMSP.

As an example let's say you have a total of 20,000 WTS Point. But only 6,000 are pre November 2006. Then means 6,000 would become WM+A and the other 14,000 become WM. You can not do much in Wyndham Pass or WMSP with only 6,000 Points. Also the TS Rules/Guidelines are very clear if TS status is ever surrendered it can not be returned for those Points.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

@geist1223, thanks for the detailed explanation of what might happen if reverting back from WTS!  

(I wanted to hit [Like] on the post ... but didn't particularly care for the Wyndham policy regarding losing TS-qualification on surrender.  After all, these are still Developer purchased points.  Oh, well.  Not my battle.  Thanks for the great write-up.)


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone know if pre-2006 points also came with access to RCI with no additional fee? 

Would owner care provide me with a list of our purchases? I know when our first and last purchases were, and I know we bought some "distressed" points on the phone at least once.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 27, 2017)

Pre 2006 did NOT come with free RCI


----------



## rhonda (Jul 27, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> Anyone know if pre-2006 points also came with access to RCI with no additional fee?





JohnPaul said:


> Pre 2006 did NOT come with free RCI


Agreeing with JohnPaul.  Developer sales prior to 2006 typically included a "_1st year free_" membership in either RCI or II, depending on the year, but the RCI access you are referring to was created by and for TravelShare.   And of course, it is only the annual membership that is covered by TravelShare -- not the exchange costs or other incidentals.


> Would owner care provide me with a list of our purchases? I know when our first and last purchases were, and I know we bought some "distressed" points on the phone at least once.


Great place to start?  If not Owner Care, I'm sure they'll have a lead on the proper department or person to look up your history?


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 27, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> Pre 2006 did NOT come with free RCI



It also did not come with TS dues.  Note that RCI is not free with TS; the costs are included in the TS dues you pay.  You pay for it one way or the other, only with TS, you pay more.  

Sue


----------

